# Stripped thread



## lukebowman551 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a Massey Ferguson 575. 2 of the bolts holding the tow hitch into the bottom of the axle casing have stripped the threads in the bottom of the axle casing.

Does anyone know anything about using helicoils?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Yes, I have used them b-4. I think it was a spark plug hole. I used a kit, it had the drill bit , tap and coils all together so you could not get the wrong sizes. Drill it out, tap it, screw in the coil and remove the piece across the center of the hole and use it. I put red locktight on the outside of the coil so it could not back out when unthreading the bolt. Easy and works. Should work well in a cast iron housing. They are expensive in the bigger sizes, but cheaper than a housing.


----------



## lukebowman551 (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheers MFreund,

I have just been and asked a guy at work how to fit them etc as it turns out that they use them quite a bit for repairing some of the test equipment we use.


----------

